# Frazzlehead's book: release news



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey everyone!

(Marchie, hope this is okay to post here ... I'm just so excited about the book and I want to share with you all!)

You have all been so supportive and good to me in my journey into homesteading and into fibre arts, and through my healing from PTSD. Part of my healing has been writing a book - and designing six new knitting patterns to go with the story. And now ... *the book is done!*

Here's a brief blurb about the book: 
_I've been dealing with delayed Post Traumatic Stress Disorder since the early months of 2011. The anxiety, sleeplessness, and ongoing chest pains are the legacy of the chaos that took over my life when my first husband's brain tumour took hold and turned him into a stranger with a familiar face. During and after his illness I had so much on my plate that I just kept on pushing through life: oh, I acknowledged that things were difficult and I did what I could to deal with the pain and loss and grief, but there wasn't a lot of room in my life for that kind of work. I had a child to raise, bills to pay, a life to rebuild. The old troubles were tucked away in the hopes that time would heal the wounds without any further input from me.

Well, time alone didn't do it, in the past several months I have done a lot of work facing the old hurts and finding my way along the difficult road to forgiveness and healing. This book is the result of that work.

It is my hope that the story of my past, combined with the reflections on forgiveness, faith and fibre (knitting is indeed a healing art) will shine a light of hope so that perhaps, someday, there might be just enough light for someone else to find a way out of the dark.​_
I heard back from the printer today: *the first copy of the book went to press today *and I should have a proof copy in my hands by early next week at the latest! After that, inventory will be ready so that I can fulfill mail orders (which will be taken through my website) within a couple of weeks - we should be* in time for the official launch on February 14!*

If you have an eBook reader (iPhone, iPad, Kindle, Sony tablet, Blackberry PlayBook, etc) ... you can have the book now.  *The eBook is available already* at Smashwords, and over the next couple of weeks it will make it's way through the distribution channels and be available on Barnes & Noble, the Kobo store, iTunes stores, Sony and Diesel. 

And for you, my HT Fibre Friends: hereâs a * coupon for 20% off the eBook*. Just enter code JH24Y on the Smashwords checkout page - the code is valid until February 28! 

Youâve all been so good to me and I just love you to bits. 

_Just keep knitting!_


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh congratulations!!
You must be so excited to finally have a copy in your hands. 
Thanks for the coupon too.

Good luck and I hope it sells like crazy!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I can't wait for the proof copy to arrive, GAM! I'll be checking my mail EVERY DAY you can be sure!

(I'll post a picture of the book in my very own hands as SOON as it gets here, believe me!)

Even having the eBook downloaded on my little tablet was a pretty darned awesome experience, I have to admit.

Thank you for ALL your support and love and encouragement!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How awesome for you! I took a peek at the Ravelry page. The patterns are wonderful!
The Lighthouse shawl imparticular caught my eye. Very nice work!:clap:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks so much Hercsmama! That Lighthouse Shawl is huge but it's actually a really easy knit. I can't wait to see the projects other people make from the patterns.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hooray! I'm so proud of you...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG,OMG,OMG!!!!!! :clap::bouncy: This is so exciting. I may head right over the smashwhatever and get it now on my iPad. And Frazzle don't be so silly, you know it is perfectly alright for you to be posting this here. WooHoo!!! Can't wait to see the picture of you holding your book (hard copy).

Off to get the book. Thanks for the coupon too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Got it


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations frazzelhead,what an acomplishment! I didn't know about your past,but I will keep you in my Prayers.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Her website( she posted a link) February 14th. I'm impatiently waiting for a hard copy as well.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you all for being so joyful for and with me! Your support has been tremendous and I am SO grateful! 7thSwan, I will take all the prayers I can get - I need 'em! 

Yup - hard copies of the book will be available at my website (ww.applejackcreek.com/thebook). There'll be a PayPal button there (it's all coded and ready to go, just need books from the printer!) and all you do is click it, put in your address and stuff on PayPal, and I will send one to you in the mail.

I'll even sign it for ya if you want!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll post here as soon as the books are available for mail order, WIHH - which, if all goes well, should be a bit before the Official Launch Date! 

There'll be a deep discount for anyone who wants a paper copy after purchasing the eBook, and an HT Friends discount on the printed book as well (soon as I figure out how to implement that!). 

I'm so excited to see the actual printed book - boxes of books are gonna be shipped right to me and then I can ship 'em out to you! Is that not just the coolest thing?

_(I get so excited about stuff!)_


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I am anxiously waiting for the hard copy to be available!! Yes I would love to have it signed!! Woot!

I should have started budgeting for this book earlier. I need one for me, one for my best friend from high school, one or two as 'loaners' for the Fibers of Life ministry. I'll have to start with two, then save for the others.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be watching for the hard copy announcement. My sister has your ebook now and will be contacting you about some cross-marketing with her knitting and caregiving websites (she gets a good bit of traffic). The Ravelry pics are beautiful. Congratulations to our published author!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PollySC can you share with us about your sister? I'd be interested in hearing more


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, you guys are just so great!

MLF I'm pretty sure we can work out a bulk purchase deal! 

PollySC, that is so kind of your sister to offer to share about the book! I will look forward to hearing from her ... and like Marchie says, tell us more about her work, sounds like the kind of thing HT Fibre Folk would be interested in.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I just checked with my sister and she is very impressed with Frazzlehead's book. "Powerful" was the description she used for this remarkable tale.

My sister is a retired M.D. and knitter extraordinaire. When I was learning to spin, she knitted up some of the most ridiculously uneven yarns into works of art, always saying they knit up easily. She has a knitting blog, www.TheKnittingYarn.com with all kinds of knitting helps and inspiration. Videos, links, projects and patterns.

Her caregiving blog is www.CaregivingWithPurpose.com and is both inspirational and practical for caregivers. She shares encouragement for caregivers from both a medical/informational point of view and a personal been there/done that point of view. It's been a couple of years, but it still feels like yesterday that we were tending our Mother in her last days. 

Thanks, Marchie and Frazzle, for asking.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PollySC why haven't you shared this with us before this?! Your sister sounds like an amazing woman. Frazzle is right this is just the sort of thing we love around here. Thank you for telling us a bit about her and for sharing the links. Do you think she would like to join us here? Or for the TdF? Does she spin? Maybe we can recruit her


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok wow. When God closes a door, he really does open a window.
Polly, I can't thank you enough for posting your sisters caregivers site.
My mom has stage 4b NSCLC. It has spread to her brain, several lymph nodes and both lungs. My dad has dememtia, and is currently at an amazing veterans home.
I'm taking care of Mom at home. My Dh is awesome, but I get so overwhelmed
Thank you so very much!
I'm sorry, totally non fiber related.
Back to your regular posting.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Marchwind, nope, she hasn't caught the spinning bug yet though she endured many hours of me spinning while we tended Mother. That's a story that probably should be told in detail sometime but we're still kind of recovering. Her websites have been works in progress and she's ready to share them on a bigger scale. She'll join up here and pop up sometime soon I expect. Y'all should see the awesome socks she knits.

hercsmama, we tended our mother at my sister's house (adjacent to our little farm) till the end and it was so hard. I'm so glad if you can find comfort in caregivingwithpurpose -- email her, she'll answer and help. PM me if you need a shoulder.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yay Frazzlehead! I will be getting a copy soon!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Polly, those are awesome websites. Caregiving is huge work - and helping carers take care of themselves is a big job! Thank you so very much for sharing this with us - I will be sharing your sister's website for sure!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Frazzlehead, I'm so excited for you!!! 

I have a kindle but I'm holding out for a hard copy. Can't wait to see it 

Congratulations!

Pauline


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama, do not feel that way about sharing any thing with us. I understand you are still fairly new here but thread drift and hijacking threads is a regular thing . We all put up with it and things will get back on track. But, I wanted to tell you, if you ever want to share with us what you are going through or need lots of shoulders to cry on (we have wide shoulders, and as a group we can hold up anyone) we are here for you. When I say that I mean it in everyday possible. I think we have several people here, including me, who have need the care and support of this group at one time or other. We are here for YOU so don't be shy or apologize for sharing.

PollySC when your sister comes to HT let us know so we can welcome her.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congratulations Frazzlehead! :thumb:

That takes a lot of work and determination.
I want to read your book too. I just havent decided if hard copy or e-reader. I also wandered over to ravelry and looked at your patterns. I really like them and love the memory shawl.

Best Wishes with the book.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

PearlB, you can always get the sample version of the eBook and see if you want to get hard copy instead - the sample is the first 20% of the book, and it's downloadable for free from the Smashwords site. 

If nothing else, it's a sneak preview! 

(I love the Memory Shawl too - it is so easy to knit but it works up into such a lovely shawl!)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> the sample is the first 20% of the book, and it's downloadable for free from the Smashwords site.


Thank you I will definitely give it a look!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are my hands, holding the book that I wrote.

It&#8217;s got my name on the front.









It&#8217;s got my words inside, and the patterns I designed, and the pictures I took of the things I knit from those patterns.



I did it. 



I published a book.



Wow.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This sounds like a wonderful book, and I plan to get myself a copy. 

Congratulations on seeing it actually in print.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WOO HOO!!! How exciting... An author amongst us. I will put it on my wish list!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is like giving birth to a child, almost. :angel:

I hope you are celebrating tonight Frazzle. :buds:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Woot! Awesome!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

GAM, you have no idea just how accurate that is - it is so much like giving birth it's scary! Less physical pain, but still...

At the end of the process, it's just "UUUUUUUUUUUGH GET IT OVERWITH ALREADY!" and you can't wait for it to be done and over ... and yet it's utterly terrifying at the same time. What if it doesn't turn out like I hoped? What if things go very very wrong and I'm left sad and miserable and lonesome? But ... but ... I can't go on like this another nine months, it's gotta be over ...

And then, it *is* over, and you *do* get to hold it in your hands, and everything's okay.

Still dunno what it'll be like as it grows up, but hey, at least it's not inside me anymore.

Which was, really, the whole point.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations Frazzle!!!! What an accomplishment - and what a powerful healing process!

The pictures of it in your hands brought tears to my eyes - so happy for you! :grouphug:

*off to order the e-copy :banana:*


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Looking forward to getting the hard copy...
So happy for you!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

bump.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I forgot (i.e. too lazy to look) which thread that Frazzle posted about the interview.

I'm on a UK homesteading site and sure would like to mention Frazzle's book and interview over there in one post.

Frazzle, do you know where (what station call letters/numbers) this will be aired??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here you go Cyndi http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=429710 I don't think the interview has been finished, the woman was just compiling interviews and information.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It's Nerve radio, the student station from University of Bournemouth. Don't know when it'll happen yet but I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

Wonderful. Very happy for you. and proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH, I dreamed last night that the books came .... maybe it's a sign they'll be here soon!

Thanks everyone for being so encouraging and supportive. You guys are the best. :hugs:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

And for today's excitement...

I put up a web page with pictures of all the projects, and I uploaded two of the patterns to Ravelry as 'for sale without the rest of the book' patterns (the Lighthouse Shawl and Hearts Ease). 

Maybe tomorrow the books will arrive!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!! Frazzle this is all so exciting. Best of all we get to share in it from the ground up. Keeping my fingers crossed that your dream is right and they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Waiting....waiting...are they here yet?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Called the printer today to check ... they just have to print up the colour pages and collate and bind, so we should have books by next week! Yippee!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:rock::banana::clap::nanner::goodjob::kissy::sing:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:banana:Woohoo!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, WIHH! Your books are in the pile of 'things to go in the mail' - they'll go out Tuesday (Monday is a holiday here).


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Here we call it Family Day, and we get to hang out with our families!

Which is way more fun than thinking about presidents and politics. Well, in most families.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I just got home last night and found your book, Frazzle. Wow, it's so impressive! Can't wait to get reading.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you so much, WIHH! I do tend to write with my heart wide open ... only way to tell the story as it needs to be told. 

Katherine, glad the book made it to your house!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Finished reading it last night. It was very moving, some parts really hit a bit close to home.
I loved every minute of it. My dd is borrowing it from me now.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

So for those of us who are non-knitters, whatdya think? Worth it just for the story and insights, even though I can't use the patterns?

(What AM I doing here? Non knitter, non spinner, non everything.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

weever, dont be silly. You are too a knitter and a spinner. You just need more practice!

The book is not actually about knitting. It is a piece of Frazzlehead's personal history. 
She sandwiched some patterns in there and a little talk of fiberiness, but that is separate from the tale.

You dont need to be a knitter to sympathize with the story. 
Personally I was quite moved by it and feel like I know Frazzlehead on a much deeper level now.
She is a good wordsmith, as you already know from her posts here. 
The depth of suffering she has endured and is triumphing despite? Pretty darn amazing.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

GAM is so right!
Anyone could benefit from reading the book. It's a very inspiring story, really well worth the read, patterns or not. The patterns I think, are just a bonus!


----------

